# duraace vs ultegra shift quality?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Do they have same lever travel? I thought I read Duraace has less lever throw. Is this true for older or new models?


----------



## jerm409 (Jun 24, 2002)

not sure about lever throw. I have only ridden 7900. but, 7900 has no trim option in big ring, the 7900 front der is designed to handle up to big-to-big!! i was gonna put 6700 on my winter/rain bike to save money, but when i found out that was one of the difference i had to go with dura-ace!!!


----------

